# COLBY BOOK!



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OH MAN! Colby has re-released "Colby's book on the APBT" up until now this book has solf for $500+ and regularly sells for $300.... i jsut got one on amazon for $65! check it out i want everyone to have one too lol

Amazon.com: Colby's Book of the American Pit Bull Terrier: Louis B. Colby, Diane Jessup: Books


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ahhh i wanna read that! i wonder if i can find it in the library? i dont think my husband will let me spend that much on a book...


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I payed more for a stratton book than i did for this colby book..... I have spent ALOT on books lol.... nothing that you cant learn here on GPB...


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

or diane's website . my husband lets me spend money but i dont think that much for a book at this time would fly  i just got an okay to buy a WP harness for Peanut for excercise


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thats awesome.... I have dianes books too LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

how many books do you have?

i have to learn the cheap way...by websites


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Um ... Gosh close to 20 I guess
Those are my pit bulls book. 

I have book cases full of random books LOL


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

when do you have the time to read? between grizz, mav and GP?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL I GP and read at the same time... LOL iPhones are awesome... I haft been sleepin much lately either. Too many bad dreams LOL

I'm also using some tricks to work two dogs at once LOL


----------

